# Scaly legs!!!!



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a couple chickens that have these huge scales on there legs. I have used a product for it but I don't remember what it's called. it helped a bit but I think I need something stronger. Does anybody know what I could use to get rid of the scales as quick as possible?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Put a good coat of vaseline on them daily for two weeks. Smothers all the mites.


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks! That should be pretty easy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Np....be sure to get it between the toes and all up the leg


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

I have some silkies that have it and they have feathered feet so I'll make sure I will get in the feathers too!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Environment treatment is also necessary. You'll kill the mites on the birds, but they like to crawl into spaces in wood, or grooves in the flooring as well.


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok thanks a lot!


----------

